# Share Your Home Creations on Mini Lathe



## dpled (Jun 11, 2006)

Share your pic of your Mini Lathe created flashlights!


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 11, 2006)

like really - surely there's some out there, don't be shy


----------



## dpled (Jun 12, 2006)

Unbelievable


----------



## jtice (Jun 12, 2006)

here are a few pics 











Body for a first Run Arc LS head.









Extention tailcap for a C mag, to use 2 Pilas













Interchangable LED System and heat sink for Mag.









heat sink for Energizer AA Double Barrel Light





Arc LS Body to Surefire E series Head Adaptor









~John


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 12, 2006)

cool - I have to get me a lathe...


----------



## flex76italy (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, some pics of my modest work 


*G2 head*



 

*minimag flupic sandwich*





*3W module for light car courtesy*



 

*Q3 module with retaining AL ring*



 

 

 



*L5 tailcap*



 

*Customized modular 2 x 18650 or 4x R123 (all rights reserved to Don for Aleph system)*






:wave:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish i had a lathe...


----------



## PEU (Jun 12, 2006)

Protos of my builds:

Neoca BL











Neoca Wood

















More pictures at my webpage 


Pablo


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 12, 2006)

*WOW! Great stuff!  Love the photos.:twothumbs*

*TB*


----------



## bombelman (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, so many skilled folks here on CPF !!


----------



## dpled (Jun 13, 2006)

WOW Now thats what I'm talking about! This is getting better....Lets keep it going....we have some talented people here!!


----------



## Rommul (Jun 13, 2006)

jtice said:


> Extention tailcap for a C mag, to use 2 Pilas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when do these go on sale?

Don't be a tease.


----------



## jtice (Jun 13, 2006)

heh, sorry, no time soon.

I havent even had time to do anything on the lathe at all in months 
Hope to get back into it soon, but never did have to time to make things in numbers.

Great work guys, 
seeing all of you create such wonderful things is what got me into it in the first place.

~John


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 13, 2006)

I am just about to start a Titanium R-CR1123a light.
I am going to have the house to myself for a few weeks and I am gathering all the bits and pieces together. New carbide inserts for my boring bar and 
other tool holders. All positive rake and very sharp.

Never done a complete project with Ti but I think if I go very slowly and take
very small cuts I will be fine. 

Not sure as to knurling. Will have to see on that issue.

My only other complete light built from scratch is at the link below.


----------



## Rommul (Jun 14, 2006)

jtice said:


> heh, sorry, no time soon.



Dang


----------



## bombelman (Jun 14, 2006)

Any more skilled CPF'ers we need to know about ? Show yourself !! :rock:


----------



## dpled (Jun 14, 2006)

bombelman said:


> Any more skilled CPF'ers we need to know about ? Show yourself !! :rock:



I agree with bombelman!!


----------



## dpled (Aug 15, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this post back and get it going again. I am very interested in a mini lathe and would like to see what they are capable of...So if you have something to share please share what you made.


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I mentioned in post #14 above that I was about to undertake a Ti light.
Well it worked out very well I think.

My lathe is a little bigger than a Mini but one still has to go slow and plan each step carefully.


----------



## zk188 (Aug 15, 2007)

What in your guy's opinion the the best most inexpensive lathe.


----------



## dpled (Aug 16, 2007)

Anglepoise that is awesome :thumbsup:

I am looking at getting the Micro Mark. Seems to be among the best mini out there in my opinion. But kinda salty on price.


----------



## Cypher (Aug 16, 2007)

Anglepoise - That is one classy looking light. I like the coin edge pattern. Amazing.


----------



## Data (Aug 16, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> Well I mentioned in post #14 above that I was about to undertake a Ti light.
> Well it worked out very well I think.
> 
> My lathe is a little bigger than a Mini but one still has to go slow and plan each step carefully.



Very nice! How did you do the coin edge?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bombelman (Aug 16, 2007)

:bow:


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 17, 2007)

Data said:


> Very nice! How did you do the coin edge?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



The item is held stationary in the lathe chuck and indexed how ever many cuts are required around its diameter.

Then a lathe tool is turned 90° and moved up and down the lathe bed, thereby
acting like a shaper. With a rigid set up, one cut of about 10 thou with a 60° tool does a nice job in a single pass.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great stuff guys, I would be sending PayPal immediately....:bow:


----------



## Data (Aug 17, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> The item is held stationary in the lathe chuck and indexed how ever many cuts are required around its diameter.
> 
> Then a lathe tool is turned 90° and moved up and down the lathe bed, thereby
> acting like a shaper. With a rigid set up, one cut of about 10 thou with a 60° tool does a nice job in a single pass.



What did you use to index it?


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 17, 2007)

Data said:


> What did you use to index it?



I don't know about Anglepoise, but I have a round protractor attached to the off-side of my chuck and a homemade clamping thingy to hold the chuck still while I "shape."

Was sorta thinking of doing this with a spotting drill mounted in the chuck of my drill-mill, indexing with a spindex.


----------

